# Time taken to start brewing from grinding the coffee



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Does the length of time gap between completing the process of "grinding the coffee, filling portafilter and tamping" to then hitting go on the machine make a difference on the net output? Only i've had a few examples recently where the yield almost doubles where I've left it 30+ seconds to insert the portafilter into the machine and then press go.

Same question also, with doing all the above but with portafilter into machine, then leaving time between hitting go.

I'm doing everything in a fairly regimented way now (18g into portafilter on scales, tamp using same pressure with click tamping mat and decent tamper etc) so can only think it must be that?

Currently using a Sage DB with SJ.

Thanks,


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I very much doubt 30 seconds will make that difference. Are you purging your grinder so that you aren't getting many hours old grounds in the PF?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd Look towards other variables than how the coffee ages in 30 seconds .


----------

